# Painless sound mixing using ALSA

## yaneurabeya

This Doc is only meant to supplement the preexisting ALSA guide offered by the Gentoo folks.

Just thought I might want to add to the existing information about sound mixing using alsa. Here's what you need to do in order to use sound mixing in ALSA (note the length of the documentation as opposed to other threads).

First off, in place of ~x86 or ~amd64 I inserted ~arch just to ensure that the guide is more general. So insert whatever ~arch you feel your PC falls under.

Another note: supposedly ALSA full software soundmixing has been enabled by default as of alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc2, so in the future this package may become stable in portage and as such will not require the ~arch unstable keyword in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

For those with ALSA support compiled into the kernel (and are not running a kernel version greater than 2.6.11):

First off, you must get rid of any preexisting ALSA modules in your kernel.

Remove ALSA settings in your kernel:

```
cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig
```

(from the menuconfig screen)

```

Device Drivers --->

    Sound  --->

        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> #once you have this highlighted, press 'N' to remove all support from your kernel.

        Choose Exit.

    Choose Exit.

Choose Exit and save config.

```

Backup your config so you don't have to redo from scratch after mrproper's finished:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config /wherever/you/want/bk.cfg
```

Make mrproper in order to get rid of any preexisting ALSA junk in your kernel:

```
cd /usr/src/linux; make mrproper
```

Use your favorite kernel compile method (I use my personal kernel compile script since I don't like genkernel's bloat, but to each his or her own since there are varying people with varying setups out there...).

```
#!/bin/bash

#

version='gentoo-2.6.11-r6' #insert your actual kernel version in here though; see uname -r for more details or use your own custom name here.

cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig; make; make bzImage modules modules_install;

rm -f /boot/System.map*; cp System.map /boot/System.map-${version}; cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/${version};

```

Once the menuconfig screen comes up, choose "Load an Alternate Configuration File" and load bk.cfg from wherever you saved it to. Exit menuconfig and choose yes to save your config.

Simple install method or for those who no longer have ALSA compiled into their kernel (also applies to those who removed ALSA support from their kernel in the previous steps):

Add the following lines to /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
media-sound/alsa-driver ~arch

media-sound/alsa-headers ~arch

media-sound/alsa-tools ~arch

media-libs/alsa-lib ~arch
```

Note: Also, make sure to delete any preexisting /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc files as they will only serve to confuse ALSA or will prevent it from mixing properly (unless you know what the heck you're doing  :Smile: ).

Then the line you've all been waiting for...

```
emerge alsa-driver && emerge --oneshot alsa-tools alsa-lib
```

Reboot your PC and you should be done  :Smile: .

If after rebooting your pc you get issues about not being able to resolve certain kernel modules, you need to run either make mrproper or make clean, or do not use --no-mrproper or the --no-clean flags with genkernel.Last edited by yaneurabeya on Sun May 22, 2005 2:10 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## codergeek42

It should be noted that the in-kernel ALSA drivers are version 1.0.9-rc2 for Linux 2.6.12-rc3 (and I think 2.6.12-rc2 also uses it). This is availanle with the ~arch masked sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ebuild. You should also be using version 1.0.9-rc2 of the userspace utilities (alsa-lib and alsa-tools, maybe alsa-firmware if your card requires it)  :Smile: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

True, but it's not required... oh well... I'll add those refs.

----------

## gnychis

Thanks for the guide!

and your response to my post  :Smile: 

Don't forget to mention putting ALSA_CARDS="your-card" into your /etc/make.conf

and one other bug... you have in your code "media-lib/alsa-lib", it should be "media-libs/alsa-lib"  :Smile: 

----------

## gnychis

okay, so i did exactly what you said, and i have:

```

root@monster hedpe # emerge --pretend alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-lib alsa-headers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc2  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9_rc2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.9_rc2  

```

But when I try to open two sound streams at once with aoss, or by running xmms and aoss... or running xmms with gaim, the sound is not mixing, one plays its sound, and the others sound doesn't come out until the other one stops.  If i try two aoss's i get "Can't open /dev/dsp"

what should my ~/.asoundrc file look like? right now it is:

```

pcm.intel8x0 {

  type hw

  card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

  type hw

  card 0

}

```

Alsa, when I boot my system, when it runs /etc/init.d/alsasound, i get an error like "Could not find custom ALSA settings... loading all modules"

I don't understand it, I had this problem before I took modules out of my kernel build.

Thanks!

George

----------

## Cintra

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> It should be noted that the in-kernel ALSA drivers are version 1.0.9-rc2 for Linux 2.6.12-rc3 (and I think 2.6.12-rc2 also uses it). This is availanle with the ~arch masked sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ebuild. You should also be using version 1.0.9-rc2 of the userspace utilities (alsa-lib and alsa-tools, maybe alsa-firmware if your card requires it) 

 

Are you using the 1.0.9-rc2 versions of alsa-lib & -headers with alsa built-in to vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc3 without the 'arts consuming 100% cpu' problem? 

mvh

----------

## codergeek42

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Are you using the 1.0.9-rc2 versions of alsa-lib & -headers with alsa built-in to vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc3 without the 'arts consuming 100% cpu' problem? 

 Yes, I am. Except I don't use arts. But I can play music in Rhtyhmbox and still have sounds from zflag and gaim all at once with ALSA's software mixing.

----------

## BlindSpy

 *Cintra wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   It should be noted that the in-kernel ALSA drivers are version 1.0.9-rc2 for Linux 2.6.12-rc3 (and I think 2.6.12-rc2 also uses it). This is availanle with the ~arch masked sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ebuild. You should also be using version 1.0.9-rc2 of the userspace utilities (alsa-lib and alsa-tools, maybe alsa-firmware if your card requires it)  
> 
> Are you using the 1.0.9-rc2 versions of alsa-lib & -headers with alsa built-in to vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc3 without the 'arts consuming 100% cpu' problem? 
> 
> mvh

 

wouldn't using alsa software mixing make using arts pointless?

----------

## codergeek42

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

> wouldn't using alsa software mixing make using arts pointless?

 Exactly.  :Cool: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

Remove your .asoundrc file and nuke your /etc/asound.conf file. By default you don't need any settings I believe other than the /etc/modules.d/alsa settings (or at least that's all I needed)... The .asoundrc will just confuse ALSA, so toss the old settings.

Now, I'm not sure if soundcards that don't have full hardware mixing will allow mixing still with this new ALSA extension (notes the angry Nvidia chipset users out there 0_0).

----------

## codergeek42

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> Now, I'm not sure if soundcards that don't have full hardware mixing will allow mixing still with this new ALSA extension (notes the angry Nvidia chipset users out there 0_0).

 I think most cards now do. My onboad card (a VIA 82C686A/B rev50 with ICE1232 as reported in my dmesg using the via82xx ALSA driver) does not support native hardware mixing but ALSA mixes things for me automagically.

----------

## gnychis

my intel sound chipset is the same chipset that is used on the nvidia nforce motherboards, does this mean i am crap out of luck?

Does alsa-utils also have to be emerged? The gentoo guide says it is mandatory, but you do not mention it.

Thanks!

George

----------

## gnychis

update!

Okay, i took my .asoundrc file and everything, and now when i try to start two audio streams i get:

```

hedpe@monster rap mix $ aoss mpg321 nelly\ -\ country\ grammer.mp3 

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:725:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

No default libao driver available.

```

One stream works, but I get that error trying to open a second stream... ideas?

----------

## Crazor

I followed this great tip and got it working, kinda..

when I listen to music with xmms via the alsa output plugin, I can hear gaim sounds (which is set to auto-detect my sound settings).

TeamSpeak does not work, even when I try aoss.. It used to work to some degree (i.e. when not using another oss app like cedega) with dmix before, but I'd like to stick with the method from this tip because I always hated the hard-to-setup dmix thingie...

so any chance to get oss apps using alsa mixing?

I will try recompiling all alsa related things just to make sure aoss etc. all use the new software mixing.

----------

## oneeyedelf1

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reboot your PC and you should be done .

 

naw just reboot your alsa

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

Also im still getting pops using alsa, how does one go about fixing that?

----------

## chetan13

this works... thanks a lot for the tip. i never could succesfully set up software mixing previously.

For the record, this is a intel d865 motherboard. i think the sound card has strings like AD1985, AC'97 in it(don't remember what they mean). The driver was compiled into the kernel(2.6.12-rc3). the alsa-lib and alsa-headers packages are both 1.0.9-rc2.

once again, thanks for the tip.

chetan

----------

## irondog

So, programs don't need to be aware of dmix anymore? Any program opening the soundcard now uses software mixing by default? 

That would be great!!!

I'll be waiting for 2.6.12 to be released before trying it. But I really like this stuff.

----------

## irondog

Couldn't wait and it's fucking great!!!

After I installed 2.6.12-rc4 it didn't work. I added this to /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
media-sound/alsa-headers ~x86

media-libs/alsa-lib ~x86
```

Reinstall alsa

```
emerge --oneshot alsa-headers alsa-lib
```

Now it plays simultaniously without being aware it's software mixing:

```
aplay /usr/kde/3.3/share/sounds/KDE_Startup_new.wav & aplay /usr/kde/3.3/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Open.wav &
```

Goodbye ARTS, ESD and dmix!

update: doesn't work on programs that use the OSS emulation layer.

----------

## alinv

Nice work!

BTW, I had to remove :device=dmixer from mplayer.conf to get it working with the new setup.

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *oneeyedelf1 wrote:*   

>  *yaneurabeya wrote:*   
> 
> Reboot your PC and you should be done . 
> 
> naw just reboot your alsa
> ...

 

Uhm, just making sure that anything odd doesn't occur with old kernel alsa modules, etc. I'm not really a big fan of restarting because most of the time you can do stuff without restarting in Linux, but I do get leary when it involves the kernel directly or indirectly.

Sure, np about the tip. I just threw it together on the fly because I thought it was an important find. Can't really comment much though as I'm busy with school lately.

Take care and I'm sure that someone will help you if you have issues  :Wink: . PM me if you have anything important to add.

----------

## allex87

Does this work on NVidia NForce2 on-board soundcards? They use the intel-8x0 driver.

Alex.

----------

## michaelg

 *allex87 wrote:*   

> Does this work on NVidia NForce2 on-board soundcards? They use the intel-8x0 driver.
> 
> Alex.

 

Looks like it doesn't.

I followed the tip, but while running XMMS and then

```
[michaelg@beastier ~] ->mpg123 ./pobeda/stages_data/stage13/honyak_kormlenie-nemtsev_57313.mp3

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-r9 (2000/Oct/27). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Can't open /dev/dsp!

```

----------

## allex87

Well, the /dev/dsp is for OSS. Try setting the output driver to ALSA, not OSS. I'll try it right now.

Alex.

----------

## allex87

NICE, it works  :Smile: 

Using nitro-sources-2.6.12-rc4 which can be found in Unsupported Software.

Works great, as in I was able to play a song with rhythmbox and a wave file with aplay.

Alex.

----------

## alinv

I couldn't get arts working in a consistent way, so I gave up using it. Amarok is using gstreamer for output and kde notifications are handled by aplay. But now I have to kill kde by hand when restarting or shutting down the computer. Never had this problem with dmix  :Sad: 

----------

## allex87

Actually, I experience degraded performance. All it takes for rhythmbox to skip is clicking the back button in Epiphany. I'm going back to using my asound.conf.

Alex.

----------

## alinv

 *allex87 wrote:*   

> Actually, I experience degraded performance. All it takes for rhythmbox to skip is clicking the back button in Epiphany. I'm going back to using my asound.conf.

 

I noticed that, too. 

I'm using the love-sources kernel in order to have a more responsive system and get rid of skips. Now amarok skips even when it shows the next's song name on osd.

I'm going back to dmix for now.

----------

## lodder_

when i try to use your guide i get this when compiling alsa :

/alsa-kernel/i2c/other/ak4114.c:109: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc3/i2c/other/../../alsa-kernel/i2c/other/ak4114.c:109: error: for each function it appears in.)

----------

## michaelg

 *allex87 wrote:*   

> Well, the /dev/dsp is for OSS. Try setting the output driver to ALSA, not OSS. I'll try it right now.
> 
> 

 

How do I instruct mpg123 to use alsa instead of oss?

Besides that I also tried Firefox running a Flash animation with sound (while xmms was playing in the background) and I couldn't hear anything from Firefox.

 *Quote:*   

> Using nitro-sources-2.6.12-rc4 which can be found in Unsupported Software

 

Does that mean that if I'm using 2.6.11-r8 I'm out of luck?

----------

## lodder_

thx for this nice document. I have updated my kernel now and now everything is working perfect thx man

----------

## xafan

I keep getting this error

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

*Loading ALSA modules...

*Restoring Mixer Levels...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:1024: bad control.7.value type
```

----------

## robust

 *Quote:*   

> How do I instruct mpg123 to use alsa instead of oss?
> 
> Besides that I also tried Firefox running a Flash animation with sound (while xmms was playing in the background) and I couldn't hear anything from Firefox.
> 
> Using nitro-sources-2.6.12-rc4 which can be found in Unsupported Software
> ...

 

This is a problem with firefox , cause it uses OSS and not ALSA output. 

And I have no clue on howto fix mpg123 , but you could try to emerge it with USE="-oss" emerge mpg123.

Good luck!

----------

## robust

xafan , I think I know why you get that "error". Try this:

1 Run alsamixer as root.

2 Adjust the volume to your best desire.

3 Exit alsamixer

4 run "alsactl store"

5 Restart Alsa (/etc/init.d/alsasound restart)

----------

## Gentree

re alsa-tools alsa-firmaware  *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> True, but it's not required... oh well... I'll add those refs.

 

You should make clear what is _needed_ for this update rather than confusing the issue. I followed your guide and could not emerge alsa-tools but I dont think I need it , I did not have it before.

Looks like its going to be a couple of days wasted yet again with probably clicky sound at the end of it, so I'll wait for it to mature a bit and go back to non-working dmix and my "audio-challenged" sound card.

Best sort if mixing I get is running my CDs on analogue and other sound apps through alsa.

Thanks for the post , I'll keep an eye open for updates.

 :Cool: 

----------

## caslca

Not exactly painless over here. I can't get a second stream through - I get ALSA error saying device or resource busy (intel_8x0)

----------

## chickengenius

bash-2.05b# emerge alsa-driver && emerge --oneshot alsa-tools alsa-lib

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 to /

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  ChangeLog

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  metadata.xml

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/xbox-1.0.8.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/makefile.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc3

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.3

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.8

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/alsa-driver-0.9.8-au-fix.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/1.0.8-msi_audigyls.patch

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.11-gentoo-r7

 * getfilevar requires 2 variables, with the second a valid file.

 *    getfilevar <VARIABLE> <CONFIGFILE>

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 failed.

!!! Function linux-info_pkg_setup, Line 509, Exitcode 1

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Help....

----------

## Gentree

cool , emerge outputs smileys now !

I think there is something missing in your kernel setup , poss .config.

try menumake on your kernel and be ready to reset all your options.

I bet you did make mrproper , hope you did the backup of your config as was suggested  :Confused: 

----------

## amzuk

Tnx! works great :-)

plays sounds from mpg123, xmms n gaim at the same time

i use:

2.6.11-gentoo-r6

alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc2

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

P4P800SE motherboard

just one problem:

```

# dmesg | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_empty

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_usb_create_midi_interface

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_free_one

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_free_one

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_component_add

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new_stream

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new_stream

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free_in_thread

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_card_free_in_thread

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_usb_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_usb_audio: Unknown symbol snd_usbmidi_disconnect

```

maybe somebody knows what's the problem with that?

update kernel?

resolved by getting 2.6.11-gentoo-r8Last edited by amzuk on Tue May 17, 2005 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaneurabeya

Gentree: the smilies thing is just a part of the MD5 verification process. Emerge/MD5SUM has been doing that for a long time.

Like I said, I threw this together in a hurry since I was busy and because I wanted people to realize that this existed so they wouldn't have to possibly use dmix anymore. I had such a hard time trying to get dmix to work, and then this solution came along and voila! Easy of course.

Of course, no one solution will solve all problems, but I try to get as many issues solved as possible.

Amzuk: What's you're seeing is most likely some weird sound related modules in the sound section of your kernel and/or USB section that were most likely compiled against the old ALSA headers that you used. Just a hunch though as I am not a kernel expert...

The solution might be just to recompile the modules =\...

----------

## amzuk

i already had reacomliled kernel n modules. anyways everything works. just annoying. thanks anyways!

----------

## Sir-Gentoo

So, hey, i installed evrythin, with the 2.6.11 vidalinux drivers, got evrythin working, xmms with alsa and amarok play sounds at the same time, cool, kde's sounds arent workin anymore, ok, nomatter, i dont need em, but theres this one fuckin' prob, i got gaps between the song fade in amarok, that has never been before, and i want it to go, i want gapless playback, so could someone please help me?

thx

----------

## amzuk

my prob resolved after taking gentoo-r8 sources :-) thanks!

----------

## epod69

Hi all, I have been searching for help everywhere and have been getting help from #gentoo but I have never got my problem solved. The problem is that I dont have a master control at all!! When I type alsamixer I get the following controls: headphone, pcm, line, cd, and mic. And yes, there is no master control in amixer either. I have removed the alsa support from the kernel and followed what was on the first post, and I am using the current alsa-driver: 1.0.9. 

I am using a IBM Netvista 6792-22U. The sound card is a: Software-based (done by processor and ICH2), AC '97 interface, ADI 1887 codec. Computer specs HERE. I have the following sound related modules loaded, according to lsmod: snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss, snd_seq_oss, snd_seq_midi_event, snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec, snd_seq, snd_seq_device, snd_pcm, snd_timer, snd, and snd_page_alloc . 

So I am completely clueless on what I should do so any help and suggestions would be great. Thanx all for the help!! =)

----------

## yaneurabeya

Heh. Ok then epod...

Have you tried using some sort of GUI based volume control program? If you don't already have one, I suggest kamix if you have QT installed or wmix since they require very additional dependencies (and most people are happy about that).

Other than that, I have essentially the same module layout except I have snd_rawmidi compiled and loaded as well, whereas you don't have that.

Did you follow the quick HOWTO to a tee or did you deviate possibly? Also, uname -a output please.

----------

## epod69

Thanx for the reply yaneurabeya,

I followed the alsa guide tutorial from gentoo.

uname -a output: Linux jesse-gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #8 Sun May 15 22:32:46 UTC 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux .

I havent installed a gui volume control yet, I do have QT installed. I am using Blackbox, do you know if kamix will be placed in the slit ?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Uhm, yup if the blackbox tray is a standard one. If you installed the masked version of KDElibs and only have that emerged, then kamix may do weird things but other than that things should work fine.

----------

## epod69

How is kamix going to solve the problem of not having a master control anyways?

----------

## epod69

I went to emerge kamix and its wanting to download blackdown-jdk, how do I stop this. I want to use sun-jdk instead since I am using sun-jde and not blackdown. Any suggestions??

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi,

is there a way to set the sampling rate to 48000?

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *epod69 wrote:*   

> I went to emerge kamix and its wanting to download blackdown-jdk, how do I stop this. I want to use sun-jdk instead since I am using sun-jde and not blackdown. Any suggestions??

 

By emerging kamix I was hoping that you may notice that there was a master volume control or something and work with that.

Another question though... have you run /etc/init.d/alsasound since boot?

----------

## WTFman

 *caslca wrote:*   

> Not exactly painless over here. I can't get a second stream through - I get ALSA error saying device or resource busy (intel_8x0)

 Same here, damn, getting sound to work correctly has been a never ending battle since my first Gentoo install, btw in the first post you should change "media-lib/alsa-lib ~arch" to "media-libs/alsa-lib ~arch"

----------

## yaneurabeya

Oops  :Embarassed:  . Thanks for letting me know.

----------

## qnx

Can anybody confirm: this is not working on nForce2? As we all know the mobo has intel_8x0 card on it, but some of you says it doesn't work while others got it working - but on another mobos which I'm not so sure are nForce2-based. So is it working on nForce2 or not?

Cheers!

----------

## WTFman

Ok this really DOES work, I just had to configure my programs. I configured Mplayer, XMMS, Gaim (emerge alsaplayer for this to work) and firefox using the directions in the Wiki and it does work after all.  :Very Happy:   thanx!

----------

## qnx

Excuse me being lazy.. but now I've found somthing out. By a misstake I lanuched xmms and mplayer (both with ALSA out) in XFCE4 once and was VERY surprised to see (hear) both working! Then I realized "it must be because of this .asound-file". But.. then I realized somthing else.. My kernel has the latest ALSA, so this is supposed to work without dmix. So I deleted .asound. 

And it worked.

I emerged gstreamer and stuff for my desktop and disabled arts (I use KDE). Changed juk and amarok to output to gstreamer. and it worked. and works. However, some songs are played some times, sometimes not..sometimes it "dies" so I have to press "stop" and "play" again, sometimes the whole app dies so I have to kill it. It seems unstable. and not only in gstreamer. I tried xmms->alsa out and mplayer->alsa. And suddenly xmms stopped playing after a while and had to be killed and restarted again. then it worked again. 

So, dmix is not needed anymore, but the solution provided by ALSA seem to be a bit unstable still. It needs testing and some fixing before it'll become my prefered audio option...

Still... xmms with alsa takes about 0.3% of CPU. juk or amarok with gstreamer use 5-7%... and with arts about 5% (xmms+arts also 5%). How can xmms be so much "better", I thought they all use the same mp123 decoder...

----------

## TheS4int

im using amd64 gentoo-2.6.11-r7 compiled with genkernel

after all installed i become this errors

thats code from /var/log/messages

```
May 21 20:35:32 crunsher parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:35:32 crunsher Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff805390c0(lo)

May 21 20:36:44 crunsher login(pam_unix)[9030]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 21 20:36:49 crunsher rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:37:17 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:37:18 crunsher rc-scripts: ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

May 21 20:39:04 crunsher rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49708 usecs

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher intel8x0: clocking to 46784

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:39:34 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:39:53 crunsher rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49726 usecs

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher intel8x0: clocking to 46801

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:40:14 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:42:18 crunsher rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

May 21 20:42:19 crunsher ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

May 21 20:42:19 crunsher PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

May 21 20:42:19 crunsher intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49730 usecs

May 21 20:42:19 crunsher intel8x0: clocking to 46805

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

May 21 20:42:20 crunsher snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```
 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...                                           [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules...                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-ioctl32...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32/snd-ioctl32.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                              [ ok ]

```

/etc/modules.conf

```
# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF verion 1.0.8 ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

i've all done from guide

----------

## yaneurabeya

Read the bottom of the FAQ. I revised it a bit because I think doing what I described will fix the error you are receiving.

----------

## TheS4int

ive still a problem...

ive done after kernel compile...

/usr/src/linux

```
make clean

make mrproper

cp oldconfig .config

cp oldconfig .config.bak (at coldconfig is ALSA and sound drivers as module loaded)

make oldconfig

make modules_prepare
```

then ive put ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" in /etc/make.conf

...

```
make --newuse alsa-driver

make --oneshot --newuse alsa-tools alsa-lib
```

here are my error messages...

dmesg...

```
snd_page_alloc: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49722 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46797

...

snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_ioctl32: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

```

after reboot ive also done alsaconf or /etc/init.d/alsasound restart...

```
 * Unloading ALSA...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules...                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

FATAL: Module snd_*** not found.                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-ioctl32...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32/snd-ioctl32.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                              [ ok ]
```

alsaconf has this message after i choose my soundcard (it detects the intel8x0)...

now im wondering... while i write this, ive done alsconf. and now comes other message, same old error from above...

```
 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...                                           [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules...                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-ioctl32...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32/snd-ioctl32.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                              [ ok ]
```

please, how can a run my sound card with compiling the kernel with genkernel and re-emerging the alsa-modules?

----------

## sireyessire

 *TheS4int wrote:*   

> ive still a problem...
> 
> then ive put ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" in /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...
> ...

 

you do mean emerge instead of make, don't you?

and what is 

```
make modules_prepare
```

? a customized target for compiling kernel?

----------

## TheS4int

 *Quote:*   

> make modules_prepare

 

that comes from "emerge --newuse alsa-driver" when i ..

```
make clean

make mrproper

emerge --newuse alsa-driver
```

 *Quote:*   

> you do mean emerge instead of make, don't you? 

 

yes

should i try without make modules_prepare?

AND UPDATE:

at console, without X:

if i try alsaconf comes after selecting the soundcard this error in a blue window...

```
configuring snd-***

Do you want to modify err?

Configuring [lib/liblow.c(329)]:

Do you want to modify /etc/modules.d/alsa?

    <yes>   <no>
```

at X (kde) comes no error, but after reinitialize alsasound...

```
* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...                                           [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules...                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-ioctl32...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32/snd-ioctl32.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                              [ ok ] 
```

UPDATE:

i have tryed to make mrproper before compiling the kernel with genkernel, but no solution for this problem.

this gives me lsmod...

```
snd_pcm_oss            56864  0

snd_pcm               101900  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc         11272  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          19712  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            37248  0

snd_seq_midi_event      9344  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                57408  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              25864  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device         10256  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd                    61800  7 snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

parport_pc             42472  0

parport                40588  1 parport_pc

forcedeth              19840  0

i2c_nforce2             7936  0

nls_utf8                2688  1

ntfs                   95616  1

psmouse                28556  0

tda9887                15768  0

tuner                  24228  0

saa7134               114388  0

video_buf              25092  1 saa7134

v4l2_common             8064  1 saa7134

v4l1_compat            13188  1 saa7134

ir_common               6020  1 saa7134

videodev               12416  1 saa7134

aic79xx               191868  0

mptctl                 27616  0

mptscsih               37036  0

mptbase                44896  2 mptctl,mptscsih

3w_xxxx                29344  0

sata_sis                8320  0

sata_sx4               14724  0

sata_via                9732  0

sata_svw                8836  0

sata_sil               10500  0

sata_promise           12164  0

sbp2                   25480  0

ohci1394               33668  0

ieee1394              115032  2 sbp2,ohci1394

```

----------

## TheS4int

im really blown away!!! ive started mplayer with -ao alsa and it plays the movie WITH SOUND!!!  :Laughing: 

and there is one more thing... it plays the second movie at the same time too  :Shocked: 

i must to find out how i have made it

but the errors comes anyway

----------

## Gogiel

When i try to run aplay i got:

```
ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0

ALSA lib conf.c:3477:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib conf.c:3477:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib confmisc.c:955:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib conf.c:3477:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib conf.c:3946:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2093:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

aplay: main:508: audio open error: No such file or directory
```

----------

## qnx

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> When i try to run aplay i got:
> 
> ```
> ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
> 
> ...

 

Have you properly loaded the drivers? Can I see your lsmod output?

----------

## Gogiel

 *qnx wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*   When i try to run aplay i got:
> 
> ```
> ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
> 
> ...

 

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbcore                76160  0 

nvidia               3914812  12 

snd_pcm_oss            48160  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           22912  0 

snd_ac97_codec         81532  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                83912  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22148  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7620  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd                    47652  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

w83627hf               28264  0 

eeprom                  5776  0 

i2c_sensor              2944  2 w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1728  0 

i2c_nforce2             4736  0 

i2c_core               18512  5 w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_nforce2

```

----------

## qnx

Hmm.. this was worse. Maybe you updated your kernel recently? Was it working previously? Which kernel version?

----------

## Gogiel

 *qnx wrote:*   

> Hmm.. this was worse. Maybe you updated your kernel recently? Was it working previously? Which kernel version?

 

It's 2.6.11-gentoo-r9.

I also tried to builtin alsa-drivers into the kernel, but it didnt help  :Sad: 

----------

## qnx

No idea. 2.6.11 should be stable at the moment... 

No problem here with 2.6.12-rc3-love1 anyway.. but I don't think it's fault on the kernel. Cause there are others running this kernel, I'm sure.

----------

## Jaminadi

Hello, I have read this forum with intrest.

Currently I am stuggling with my own Sound card (it is the on board SIS card on the shuttle SS56V2).

It plays and mixes sound but there is always some noise.  I have always attributed this to sampling rates.  Recently I thought of checking the IRQ values.  Both my onboard Ethernet Card and Sound card are assignde to IRQ 18.  Is this where the noise could be arising from?  I have look in bios for a place to change these values, but there aren't any.  Can I reassign these on boot, or even without rebooting?

thanks for the good help so far =)

----------

## Oddball

Thx for the guide. I can play all sounds now, but there is something wrong with PCM:

```
amixer set PCM 100%

amixer: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
```

lspci output:

```
0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
```

and amixer output:

```
Simple mixer control 'AC97 in',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 114 [45%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Analog Front',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 125 [49%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Analog Rear',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Analog Side',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'CAPTURE feedback into PLAYBACK',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF Front',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF Out',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF Rear',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF Unknown',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF in',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'SPDIF out',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'SRC out',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'i2s in',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'i2s mixer out',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]
```

I have SB Live! 24 and another onboard soundcard (disabled in BIOS).

How to get to work PCM device?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Jaminandi: I have no idea as my knowledge of hardware is still limited. Sorry man  :Confused: ...

Oddball: I would think that there would be a PCM channel, but as I remember there were actually 2 PCM channels and I think that they had different names, but I could be wrong and that could be just because of my soundcard. What I would suggest doing is taking a look at your DE's volume control settings (that is if you have a DE/native volume control settings tool), add all the channels and just go though and tweak where necessary. Otherwise there's always that ncurses based ALSA mixer tool, but I forget the command  :Confused: ...

----------

## Oddball

 *Quote:*   

> Oddball: I would think that there would be a PCM channel, but as I remember there were actually 2 PCM channels and I think that they had different names, but I could be wrong and that could be just because of my soundcard. What I would suggest doing is taking a look at your DE's volume control settings (that is if you have a DE/native volume control settings tool), add all the channels and just go though and tweak where necessary. Otherwise there's always that ncurses based ALSA mixer tool, but I forget the command ...

 

Sure, but KMix says: Cannot find mixer device, and there is no PCM bar in alsamixer.

----------

## yaneurabeya

I have no clue then. Ever think about talking to the ALSA people about this?

----------

## WTFman

Now if someone would tell me how to get Audacity to use soundmixing, I'd apreciate it.

----------

## TheS4int

there are new versions available...

alsa-driver 1.0.9a

alsa-lib 1.0.9

i have emerged and no probs  :Cool:   (...better no new probs)

The Sound is less scratchy, but playing movies with mplayer and ALSA is more laggy. The movie stutters only with ALSA, not with OSS-Emulation.

UPDATE: Sound is less scratchy is not right!!! same like before. i ve done the configuration like described at alsa-project.org, but not better.

High sounds are scratchy and the PCM level is overloaded (cant describe in english, in german: übersteuert)

is there a trick to change the sample frequenz?

UPDATE2: scratchy sound is only with XMMS. Is that prob known and give it a solution?Last edited by TheS4int on Fri Jun 10, 2005 1:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Greven

The problem I'm having is;

After a day or two my sound will be gone totally or be very low and I will hear a loud pop ever few minutes!  The only way to fix this problem is to reboot totally, not even restarting the daemon fixes it.

Help?

----------

## yaneurabeya

s41nt: If OSS's better, just use OSS emulation via alsa-oss. Simple fix (presumably).

Greven: Once again, I have no idea. Talk to the ALSA people if this becomes a prolonging issue.

----------

## [Lx]-=Mystify=-

does anyone know if the 1.0.9 drivers are already merged into the vanilla kernel tree?

i have heavy troubles compiling the alsa-driver package (see HERE), so i have to use the alsa drivers from the kernel tree...

but it want the software mixing, cause my intel8x0 doesn't support hardware mixing...

----------

## yaneurabeya

And I quote from the alsa site:

 *Quote:*   

> > If so, then do I have to determine which particular version is
> 
> > in the kernel and then source the same versioned lib/utils packages ?
> 
> Version is available in linux/include/sound/version.h

 

So check /usr/src/linux/include/sound/version.h

----------

## sireyessire

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> And I quote from the alsa site:
> 
>  *Quote:*   > If so, then do I have to determine which particular version is
> 
> > in the kernel and then source the same versioned lib/utils packages ?
> ...

 

one can also check /proc/asound/version:

```
$cat /proc/asound/version 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).
```

----------

## yaneurabeya

And for those of you still having issues with sound mixing... there's always FreeBSD with virtual multiple channels support built into the kernel  :Smile: .

----------

## MockieMoo

It's working beautifully for me, after a bit of tweaking. Others may find this tip useful: If you run `/etc/init.d/alsasound restart` and get an error similar to: 

```
vector linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:894: warning: name mismatch (Line-In As Surround/Swap Surround Slot) for control #45

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:896: warning: index mismatch (0/0) for control #45

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:898: failed to obtain info for control #45 (Operation not permitted)                                           [ !! ]

```

try running `alsactl store`. It fixed the problem completely. I haven't read the rest of the thread, so go easy on me if this has already been posted.

Much thanks to yaneurabeya for the info.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Remillard

Okay, well I think I'm close on this one, but mostly because of luck.  After a motherboard swap, I'm now using a Realtek ALC850 chipset for sound.  From another forum, it seems that this chipset does not handle hardware mixing.  (I formerly had a Creative SB Live! which did.)  I set up my kernel much like the older one, with ALSA installed, but I swapped the SB Live! support for the Intel AC97 audio.  The kernel is gentoo development sources 2.6.12-r4

So I start up KDE, and once I get the alsamixer up to unmute everything, I can play simultaneous streams in Noatun and Beep.  As far as I can figure out from reading this thread, a lot of the ALSA improvements have been folded into the 2.6.12 kernel, so automagically I got them without knowing about it when I redid the kernel at 2.6.12.  Is this correct?

The only remaining problem is that I don't have sound in Enemy Territory.  I think it uses OSS, but I have ALSA OSS compatibility turned on in the kernel.  So,

1) is there a way to check oss compatibility and see if it is indeed installed and/or working properly (or not)

2) is there a way to change ET's audio destination?

3) do I need to remove ALSA from the kernel and handle it via emerging alsa-drivers for OSS to work properly with the newer integrated mixing?

4) The question I don't know enough to ask yet...

Thanks for any help folks can provide.  With the Live! everything was done in hardware and it was painless.  Linux surprises me again with the general painlessness of it all (though admittedly, I got lucky, and if I'd decided to stick with 2.6.11 the driver bitchslapping would have begun).

Best regards,

Remillard

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *Remillard wrote:*   

> 1) is there a way to check oss compatibility and see if it is indeed installed and/or working properly (or not)

 

emerge -uD alsa-oss  :Wink: 

 *Remillard wrote:*   

> 2) is there a way to change ET's audio destination?

 

Don't think so. ET uses strictly OSS from my knowledge.

 *Remillard wrote:*   

> 3) do I need to remove ALSA from the kernel and handle it via emerging alsa-drivers for OSS to work properly with the newer integrated mixing?

 

Depends. Do you want to stick with bleeding edge, or a little staler (but fully functional) kernel drivers (that is if you're upgrading to 2.6.12)?

 *Remillard wrote:*   

> 4) The question I don't know enough to ask yet...

 

Ok...

----------

## fuqnbastard

That just plain doesn't work for me.

I compiled the kernel (2.6.11-r9) without alsa support, then emerged alsa-drivers-1.0.9b and corresponding packages, all without problems. It detects the ALSA_CARDS settings from /etc/make.conf. When I run /etc/init.d/alsasound restart, everything seems fine. Just that I still cannot run more than 2 alsa-outputs at the same time. I also tried moving /etc/asound.conf, but to no avail.  :Sad: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

Read the docs for setting up alsa a bit closer. I think you're missing the whole alsa thing maybe with the /etc/env.d file (I think that was where it was but I haven't used Gentoo in months now..).

Either that, or did you clean out your kernel and its modules and start from scratch? Also, before did you compile your ALSA support (drivers only because I think that the ALSA support in and of itself was static only, but then again my memory is rusty...) into your kernel statically or as a set of modules?

----------

## javier.ldb

 *Oddball wrote:*   

> Thx for the guide. I can play all sounds now, but there is something wrong with PCM:
> 
> ```
> amixer set PCM 100%
> 
> ...

 

I have the same problem  :Mad:  . Anyone with ideas or the solution? Oddball?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Not sure, but you guys should probably start another thread or search around the forums a bit.

----------

